# SE-R > CIVIC SI



## SentraSer517 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys i recently raced my friends 08 civic si coupe and its sucha slow car. This car can not move. I dont even have to shift my car in low to race it. I dont get why these hondas are over rated, they absolutly have no torque. The only mod i have is a Greddy Ti-C exhaust. He does know how to drive, his vtec just made noise and didnt get him any where. CVT is awesome.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Civics are more for gas mileage than racing... Type Rs are nice, but still lack the power of a real race car.


----------



## stillen se-r (Sep 8, 2008)

*werd*

 yea dude i just smoked an 08 si with my 02 ser


SentraSer517 said:


> Hey guys i recently raced my friends 08 civic si coupe and its sucha slow car. This car can not move. I dont even have to shift my car in low to race it. I dont get why these hondas are over rated, they absolutly have no torque. The only mod i have is a Greddy Ti-C exhaust. He does know how to drive, his vtec just made noise and didnt get him any where. CVT is awesome.


----------

